

Reassuring - biot
http://xkcd.com/1263/

======
PeterisP
Go may be the last of it's class, but there are still mind games such as
marketing, haggling and hostage negotiation where currently humans are far
superior.

Now, when computers will be better than us at those things, then it's game
over (and hopefully start of something new).

